# Help to choose the server for a hosting?



## Lobster (Nov 23, 2010)

Help please I dream of my own server! I have to sites on VPS, 265000 visits per month (phpbb3), my hoster frequent tells it too much and i must use colocation!

I will use FreeBSD 8.1 apache 22, nginx, mysql, php, Pureftp (DNS of hoster)

I have chosen
1. Intel 1U SR1630HGP (LGA1156, i3420, SVGA, SATA RAID, 3xHotSwapSAS/SATA, 2xGbLAN, 6DDR-III, 350W)
2. CPU Intel Xeon X3440 BOX 2.53 Ð“Ð“Ñ†/1+ 8ÐœÐ±/2.5 Ð“Ð¢/Ñ LGA1156
3. 4 x Kingston ValueRAM <KVR1333D3S4R9S/2GED> DDR-III DIMM 2Gb <PC3-10600> ECC Registered with Parity CL9
4. HDD 300 Gb SATA-II 300 Western Digital VelociRaptor <WD3000HLFS> 10000rpm 16Mb

It approaches for my inquiries, problems won't be with FreeBSD 8.1?
I can't understand with memory, with this platform I can use only ECC Registered, do i need Full buffered ram?
What memory is better for choosing 4 on 2 gb or 6 on 1 gb, it matters?
To me it is necessary to use 64-bit freebsd? Where to find it?
Do i need Xeon or i may use i5 with this platform and memory?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 13, 2013)

Ok, Mike, that's the second post about this company, it's enough.


----------



## himay (Jan 14, 2013)

mikemonteiro said:
			
		

> I told the man a good company, that's bad?))


Your second post (en totale) within less than two weeks, and they were both essentially adverts for your company? The first post fit within the context of the thread it was in. This post was not, as it was a request for hardware help. That, and you're advertising on _many_ other forums (can provide _easily_ evidence if requested). Please refer back to FreeBSD Forum Rule #8:


> The FreeBSD Forums are not an advertising billboard or a "Search Engine Optimization" (SEO) tool. If we find that you use your profile (including signatures and messages) or any other part of the forums to promote websites other than your own personal homepage or weblog, your account will be banned on sight. Advertising of non-FreeBSD related products or services is strictly prohibited and will result in an immediate ban if it is clear that the offender is advertising by spam.


----------



## cbunn (Jan 16, 2013)

Lobster said:
			
		

> Help please I dream of my own server! I have to sites on VPS, 265000 visits per month (phpbb3), my hoster frequent tells it too much and i must use colocation!



Isn't there usually an option for a dedicated server (their hardware) priced between a VPS and colocation?


----------

